# Local theatre rentals for props, tech, costumes, etc



## FACTplayers (Aug 4, 2011)

I posted this before, but maybe the title wasn't descriptive enough (or maybe no one is interested). The community theatre I'm a part of thought this would be a good idea to get going in our area and we have received a lot of positive feedback from local theatres. 

I want to share this service with everyone here because I think it has great potential. The idea is pretty simple: it's a website set up for local theatres to post items they want to lend out, rent, or sell to other local theatres. Not sure how everyone here does it, but when we are doing a show someone ends up making a thousand phone calls to local theatres asking if they have anything we can borrow... Too time consuming.

Check it out and let me know if you are interested. If I don't receive any responses I won't post it any more. (I can take a hint ha)


> Theatrexchange Service - Brought To You By Garrett Lenz


----------



## sarahsliefie (Aug 4, 2011)

I would be interested. we have around 8000 props and nearly 10000 costumes. we are building web sites for them, but I would like to know more about this.


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 4, 2011)

sarahsliefie said:


> I would be interested. we have around 8000 props and nearly 10000 costumes. we are building web sites for them, but I would like to know more about this.


 
Take a look at the link I posted. I have a (not the greatest) demo video on the website that goes through all of the pages. But you can list as many items as you want and there are categories for just about everything (and it's easy to add more).

Now seeing that you are in water town, I can just make you an account to join the few theatres in the appleton area.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Aug 4, 2011)

great what do you need for an account?


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 4, 2011)

sarahsliefie said:


> great what do you need for an account?



PM me with the contact name, email address, phone number, and organization name. I'll set it up as soon as I get all that info. Also, if you want me to set your password I will (I promise I'll forget it) otherwise I'll give you a random one and you can change it.


----------

